# Help with 2013 SuperSix 5 color name



## Osprey7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey looking into the new 2013 SuperSix 5 and not sure what this team color is called (white,blue,light green)
I'd like to ask REI if they have it in stock, need to tell them which color it is... help !

SUPERSIX 5 105 - SUPERSIX - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

Thanks for your time !


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Osprey7 said:


> Hey looking into the new 2013 SuperSix 5 and not sure what this team color is called (white,blue,light green)
> I'd like to ask REI if they have it in stock, need to tell them which color it is... help !
> 
> SUPERSIX 5 105 - SUPERSIX - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013
> ...



Well, in that model there's two color schemes: a black one and a white one.


----------



## Tee1UP (Sep 9, 2011)

What about "Hey REI I am interested in the 2013 Supersix 5 105, not the black one but the one in team colors. Do you have it in stock?"


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Tee1UP said:


> What about "Hey REI I am interested in the 2013 Supersix 5 105, not the black one but the one in team colors. Do you have it in stock?"


LOL. 

Just tell them you want the 2013 Super6 5 in the white, blue and green team colors.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Osprey7 said:


> Hey looking into the new 2013 SuperSix 5 and not sure what this team color is called (white,blue,light green)
> I'd like to ask REI if they have it in stock, need to tell them which color it is... help !
> 
> SUPERSIX 5 105 - SUPERSIX - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013
> ...


Go with the black one.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

It's called REP as in team replica.

-R


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

zamboni said:


> Go with the black one.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Agent Dark Booty (Oct 19, 2012)

I personally went with the 2012 Cannondale Supersix with SRAM Apex in matte black. The LBS discounted the bike big time to make room for 2013's.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is a link to the discount... 
http://trekbicyclesuperstore.com/product/12cannondale-supersix-5-compact-129985-1.htm


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

zamboni said:


> Go with the black one.


I like the black one too. Will order the 2013 frameset soon.


----------



## ustas (Dec 9, 2012)

my local bike shop told me this color will not be released until ~march/april 2013. if you are able to order it, please let me know!!! sexy color.


----------

